# Scrog Technique???



## brookside302 (Feb 24, 2008)

Can somebody explain scrog. How growers get that many top colas? (topping/fim)?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 24, 2008)

scrog=screen of green
basically its like LST you tie the plant to a screen


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

i think we need a sticky with step by step instructions on how to scrog! what you guys think? i mean it sounds simple but somone should start a guide grow that knows how to do it.


just a thought...


----------



## brookside302 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> i think we need a sticky with step by step instructions on how to scrog! what you guys think? i mean it sounds simple but somone should start a guide grow that knows how to do it.
> 
> 
> just a thought...




That is exactly what im saying? If anyone starts one someone should try and let me know


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 25, 2008)

brookside302 said:
			
		

> That is exactly what im saying? If anyone starts one someone should try and let me know



Hey Brook,
 I just started a thread on how to Scrog, my grow will be a scrog but I'm only 9 days in, so it will be a while.
Here's the thread start. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=213392#post213392


----------



## brookside302 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Hey Brook,
> I just started a thread on how to Scrog, my grow will be a scrog but I'm only 9 days in, so it will be a while.
> Here's the thread start.
> 
> ...


----------

